# 115k BTU SNYDER CORN PELLET FURNACE questions



## yukon.com (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone have experience with a SNYDER CORN PELLET FURNACE. Considering one and am wondering if they smoke inside the room.
Also wondering what the average pellet usage wood be in central maine in a one level house approx 1000 sq feet? thanks


----------



## whippingwater (Apr 30, 2009)

Try here: http://forum.iburncorn.com/search.php?mode=results  Just type in snyder. Most users don't seem too happy.


----------

